# Schwäbische Alb: Südlich von Reutlingen



## Superfriend (28. September 2005)

Hi Leute!

Die Bikesaison klingt langsam aus. Statt mich alpiner Abenteuer zu stellen, möchte die freien Tage im Herbst lieber in heimischer Umgebung nutzen und endlich einmal die nahe liegende Schwäbische Alb genauer kennen lernen. Ich dachte da an die Gebiete um Hechingen/Hohenzollern, Bad Urach oder auch die Burg Hohenneuffen. Tipps, Trails und Don'ts?

Ach und: Ich glaube, es gibt keinen Moser-Guide für die Schwäbische Alb, richtig?

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## Ikosa (28. September 2005)

Hallo Chris,

In den Lokal-Foren sind einige Leute aus der Umgebung Nürtingen, Reutlingen und auch Tübingen die Dir sicher helfen können.
Es wäre zudem nicht schlecht, wenn Du etwas genauer wärst, denn Urach sowie Neuffen liegt westlich von RT, und Hechingen östlich. Südlich von RT kommt Pfullingen und Unterhausen, von wo aus man schöne Trails nach oben und unten finden kann.

Also das beste ist wenn Du Dich in den Lokal-Foren mal umhörst. Die sind über jeden "Neuen" hoch erfreut.

Ich kannn Dir auch ein paar Strecken sagen, aber die sind nicht sehr Traillastig, mehr im Bereich Schotterpisten.....

Gruß

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (28. September 2005)

Ikosa schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre zudem nicht schlecht, wenn Du etwas genauer wärst, denn Urach sowie Neuffen liegt westlich von RT, und Hechingen östlich.


 
Jaja, hast ja recht. Aber Hechingen liegt zumindet SÜDöstlich von Reutlingen!

Im Lokalforum bin ich schon unterwegs, Danke.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (28. September 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> [...] einmal die nahe liegende Schwäbische Alb genauer kennen lernen.
> Chris


schau dir mal den Schwäbische Alb-Nordrand-Weg (HW1) auf den Wanderkarten an

und die Höllenlöcher bei Dettingen 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=1062&nodeid=22


Thomas


----------



## uphillking (28. September 2005)

Bestes Revier auf der Alb zum Biken ist die Gegend um Albstadt. Bekannt vom berühmten LBS-Albstadtbikemarathon. Empfehlung: Den Kurs kann man auf der Homepage anschauen und nachfahren.


----------



## Wobo (29. September 2005)

die Strecke vom Albstadt Marathon einfach nur nachzufahren, ist nicht die Top Idee in der Gegend, wenn man individual fährt. Der Marathon ist ja für die Massenveranstaltung pistenmäßig entschärft und verläuft daher meist auf Forstwegen. Dabei bieten sich in der Gegend vielerorts reizvollere Alternativen, z.B. Himberg (auch evtl runter ins Killertal) -> Raichberg -> Zellerhorn usw. über den am Trauf verlaufenden Wanderweg mit viel besserer Aussicht und mehr Fahrspaß. Der Marathon verläuft i.w. dort 200m versetzt im Wald etwa parallel auf langweiligem Forstweg und vergönnt einem sogar den Blick auf die Zollerburg (und Hechingen).

Die Gegend ist meine alte Heimat und ich fahre da auch ab und zu.


----------



## beat (29. September 2005)

Hey Chris!
Bin ab Sa zwar für eine Woche in den Bergen, danach aber wieder für herbstliche Albtouren zu haben. Wenn Deine freien Tage es also zulassen kann ich Dir gerne mal die Alb-Spots zwischen Reutlingen und A8 zeigen. Melde Dich einfach wenn/wann Du Zeit und Lust hast!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (29. September 2005)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> schau dir mal den Schwäbische Alb-Nordrand-Weg (HW1) auf den Wanderkarten an



ich bin einen Teil des HW1 vor ein paar Jahren mal als Teil einer 4-tägigen "Trans-Alb" gefahren. Der war auf einigen Teilstrecken mit dem schwereren Rucksack kein Zuckerschlecken, aber ziemlich genial zu fahren. Die reinste Singletrail-Achterbahn. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2005)

wenn du die alb nicht kennst, muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen: 
wo fährst du denn normalerweise rum? 

nur schönbuch? 
oder was gibts da noch für möglichkeiten?


----------



## Ikosa (29. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> .........nur schönbuch?
> oder was gibts da noch für möglichkeiten?



wenigstens kann man im Schönbuch 200 km fahren (nicht im Kreis!) ohne einmal eine öffentliche Straße benutzen zu müssen.

Nur Höhenmeter sind am Rand der Alb besser zu machen....


----------



## Superfriend (29. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die alb nicht kennst, muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen:
> wo fährst du denn normalerweise rum?
> 
> nur schönbuch?
> oder was gibts da noch für möglichkeiten?


 
Erstens wohne ich noch nicht so lange in Tübingen, zweitens ist das auch nur mein Zweitwohnsitz. Aber Du hast schon recht: Hauptsächlich fahre ich im Schönbuch, den erreiche ich nämlich auch von meinem Erstwohnsitz ziemlich gut. Da haben wir über die Jahre hinweg ziemlich gute Sachen ausgetüfftelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (16. Oktober 2005)

So, war bei dem traumhaften Herbstwetter der letzten Tage endlich einmal in Sachen Schwäbische Alb unterwegs. Zunächst von Bad Urach über den Nordrandweg zum Hohen Neuffen, dort nach Beuren runter und ein bisschen anders wieder zurück mit Singletrail-Abfahrt nach Bad Urach. Danach noch eine kleine Trailrunde zum Bad Uracher Wasserfall und über die Ruine Hohenurach zurück. 
Und heute per Rennrad eher am Fuße der Alb, wenn auch mit trotzdem rund 1200 Höhenmetern: Böblingen - Tübingen - Hechingen - Burg Hohenzollern und retour.


----------



## Fetz (17. Oktober 2005)

Wir waren am Samstag nachmittag ebenfalls dort unterwegs.


> mit Singletrail-Abfahrt nach Bad Urach


Wo bist Du denn runter?

Wir wollen demnächst mal die Serpentinen am Buckleter Kapf austesten.


----------



## Superfriend (17. Oktober 2005)

@fetz: Ja, bin auch über das/den (?) Buckleter Kapf runter. Es gibt da ein paar Abzweigungen. Habe mich, glaube ich, immer rechts gehalten. Aber ich denke, da führen alle Wege nach Rom bzw. Bad Urach. Einstieg in den Trail übringens in der Nähe des Flugplatzes Hülben (andere Straßenseite). Aber Serpentinen gab es da eigentlich keine. Kann mir auch anhand der Karte (OK, is Kompass), nicht vorstellen, wo es da welche gibt.


----------



## Fetz (17. Oktober 2005)

Also in meiner Karte (MagicMaps) habe ich da ein ganzes Serpentinenband drin. 
Laut div. Forumsbeiträge sollen es um die 60 Serpentinen sein (steil und sehr technisch).


----------



## Superfriend (17. Oktober 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Also in meiner Karte (MagicMaps) habe ich da ein ganzes Serpentinenband drin.
> Laut div. Forumsbeiträge sollen es um die 60 Serpentinen sein (steil und sehr technisch).


 
Tja, sorry, keine Ahnung. Ich bin einen recht einfachen, gerölligen Trail runter, der mit viel Flow zu fahren war. Der Serpentinentrail soll in Bad Urach rauskommen?
Und was die Anzahl der Kurven angeht: 60?! Von Hülben nach Urach runter sind es 250 Höhenmetern. Da sollen 60 Kehren Platz haben? Die Referenz in Sachen Serpentinentrail ist ja der Monte Stino am Idrosee. Da sind es auf gut 1000 Höhenmetern gute 100 Kehren...


----------



## Andi Neumann (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
Wenn Ihr oben auf dem Buckleter Kapf an der Bank steht mit Blickrichtung Tal führt schräg nach rechts vorne (nicht rechts der Trail am Trauf !!) ein Mini-Trail steil hinunter ins Tal. Eine Serpentine nach der anderen, megaeng und teilweise ganz schön verblockt. Wer hier stürzt, fährt so schnell nicht mehr, bzw. gar nicht mehr!!
Ich denke, für die allermeisten nicht fahrbar! 

Grüße, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (17. Oktober 2005)

Servus Andi,
danke für die Beschreibung! 
Anschauen muss ich mir das mal, ich wollte so oder so dieses Jahr noch mal dort vorbei. 
Wir haben am Samstag vom Hohenneuffen kommend den Abzweig Hörnle/Jusi zunächst verpasst und waren bereits ein gutes Stück in Richtung Kapf (was ist denn ein/eine "Kapf") als wir das bemerkten und noch mal umdrehten. 
Wie sind denn die "Höllenlöcher" zu fahren?

Joachim


----------



## dubbel (17. Oktober 2005)

höllenlöcher geht alles, das ist wohl der flowige trail von s. friend, 
buckleter kapf war mir bisher immer zu steil/eng - hab ich mich noch nie getraut.


----------



## Fetz (17. Oktober 2005)

Danke!
Mal schauen, welchen Trail wir runter fahren/stürzen...


----------



## Superfriend (17. Oktober 2005)

OK, werde mir das beim nächsten Mal genauer ansehen. Bin am Kapf direkt durchgefahren ohne anzuhalten, da habe ich den Abzweig wohl übersehen.

Aber mal eine andere fragliche Trailvariante:
Wenn man von Bad Urach die Straße in Richtung St.Johann nimmt, kann man in der vierten Kehre (links rum, von unten kommend) in einen leicht zu fahrenden Trail in Richtung Eppenzillfelsen und Bad Uracher Wasserfall abzweigen. Nach vielleicht drei oder vier Kilometern (also noch vor Erreichen des Felsens und vorm Wasserfall) geht von diesem Trail ein weiterer Pfad steil nach unten ab, ausgeschildert in Richtung Bad Urach. Hat den mal jemand versucht? Mich hat er zwar schon gelockt, wollte aber weiter zum Wasserfall.


----------



## Andi Neumann (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Superfriend!

Dieser Pfad führt direkt hinunter ins Seltbachtal, links am Höhenfreibad vorbei. Ist weiter nichts besonderes. Wenn Du schon Richtung Eppenzillfelsen unterwegs bist, fahr direkt vor bis zum Felsen. Tolle Aussicht hinunter ins Tal. Hier teilt sich der Weg. Links gehts Richtung Uracher Wasserfall bzw. Rutschenfelsen. Rechts die wesentlich schönere Variante hinunter nach Urach: Aber Vorsicht, nach weiteren ca. 50 Metern nicht rechts den breiten Forstweg wählen. (führt wieder zurück zur Straße) Nimm den linken, kleinen Trail direkt an der Traufkante entlang. Technisch anspruchsvoller Trail immer an der Kante lang. Wer bis zur Abzweigung Hohenurach die Füße nicht vom Pedal nimmt, hat echt was drauf!! Ab hier toller Downhill auf Schotterstrecke und im Sinkflug hinunter bis Parkplatz Seltbachtal.

Ist übrigens der Schlußteil unserer "Albtrauftour extrem"! 
Da wir etwas südlich von Reutlingen beheimatet sind, liegen unsere Hausstrecken eher im etwas unbekannteren Echaztal. Ein tolles Gebiet mit dem Bike! Wir tüfteln schon seit Jahren an der ultimativen Hammertour mit möglichst vielen Highlights am Stück. Selbst beim Rennradfahren im Frühjahr in der Toskana war die "Albkarte" mit dabei!
Hier ganz grob unser momentaner Favorit:
Von RT/Betzingen vorbei an Streuobstwiesen und auf Waldwegen über Ohmenhausen und Bronnweiler nach Gönningen. Am Ortsausgang Richtung Öschingen zweigt links ein unscheinbarer Feldweg ab Richtung Roßberg. Dieser wird immer steiler und enger, schließlich Trail und nach einer engen Serpentine geht´s dann richtig ab: Radbreiter, steiler, steiniger und ausgesetzter Trail direkt an der steil abfallenden Kante entlang immer nach oben. Höchste Konzentration erforderlich! Wer hier einen Fehler macht, für den ist die Radsaison (od. mehr..) wohl gelaufen!
Glücklich oben angekommen weiter über Albwiese mit tollem Blick auf den Roßberg. Nun folgt eine klasse Serpentinenabfahrt auf Singletrail hinab nach Öschingen. Am Freibad links auf sehr schönem Schotterweg hinauf bis Skilift Genkingen. Eine Kombination aus Waldweg und Trail bringt uns rüber an die Abbruchkante des Echaztals. Wackerstein, vorderes und hinteres Sättele, Won, Nebelhöhle, Kalkofen, Gieß- und Breitenstein (Flugzeugblick ins Echaztal!) und Schloß Lichtenstein liegen auf unserem Weg. Weiter vorbei an der Ruine alter Lichtenstein, Ohafelsen und Tobel wechseln wir auf die andere Talseite.
Bis hierher schon ne recht nette Tour, doch nun geht der Spaß erst richtig los:
Oberhalb der Traifelbergfelsen zweigt ein schwer zu findender Pfad links ab ins Gebüsch. Wir befinden uns nun auf dem Burgenweg und haben ca. 2 - 2,5 Std. reinen (Single)Trailspaß vor uns! Auch technisch ein paar recht nette Passagen, doch auch für den Normalfahrer zu 95% fahrbar, also richtig gute Laune!!
Schon die Auffahrt Locherstein bringt richtig Spaß (ein paar knifflige Serpentinen) und der Blick oben rüber zum Schloß Lichtenstein und talabwärts ist überwältigend! Ab hier eine endlose Kurbelei immer am Albtrauf entlang über Rötelstein, Burgstein, Greifenstein, Eckfelsen, Ruine Stahleck, Segelfluggelände Übersberg, Mädlesfels   Gerstenbergfelsen, Lindenhof, Schafhaus, Gutenberg, Hännersteigfels, Wolfsfelsen, Wiesfels, Roßfeld Flugplatz, Sonnenfels, Gelber Fels, Rutschenfels und den zu Anfang schon beschriebenen Eppenzillfelsen hinunter nach Urach!
Die "Verrückten" bei uns in der Clique bauen in diese Tour noch 4-5 Singletrailabfahrten hinunter ins Tal ein (..und auch wieder hoch ..) !!
Hier die drei besten unserer Meinung nach:

1. Ruine Greifenstein hinab ins Zellertal
2. Gutenberg Serpentinentrail bie Eningen u.A. Schützenhaus (Sonnenterasse und super Spagetti !!)
3. Roßfeld Flugpatz beim Olgafels hinunter nach Neuhausen

Alle drei technisch anspruchsvoll, aber für versierte Biker komplett fahrbar!
Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der Downhill ab Eppenzillfelsen hinunter nach Urach.
So sitzt man dann mit leicht bebenden Oberschenkeln in Urach im Café, die Uhr zeigt etwas über 7 Std. Fahrzeit, 95 km und fast 2300 Hm !!
Und unsere Alpencrosser meinen: "Mensch, au bei uns isch´s schee !!!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Stefan3500 (21. Oktober 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> buckleter kapf war mir bisher immer zu steil/eng - hab ich mich noch nie getraut.



Die ersten 3 Spitzkehren sind die schlimmsten. Der Rest ist Fahrbar 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wof (21. Oktober 2005)

..auf www.wofbikebox.de abzweig touren gibt es auch noch 34 touren...

alle südlich von reutlingen!


----------



## Viktortaz (22. Oktober 2005)

Andi Neumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Wenn Ihr oben auf dem Buckleter Kapf an der Bank steht mit Blickrichtung Tal führt schräg nach rechts vorne (nicht rechts der Trail am Trauf !!) ein Mini-Trail steil hinunter ins Tal. Eine Serpentine nach der anderen, megaeng und teilweise ganz schön verblockt. Wer hier stürzt, fährt so schnell nicht mehr, bzw. gar nicht mehr!!
> Ich denke, für die allermeisten nicht fahrbar!
> 
> Grüße, Andi



Hallo leute,
Ich habe nicht richtig verstanden wo die Buckleter Kapf liegt. Ist es in der nahe Bad Urach oder Pfullingen oder etwas andere? Ich bin an diese trail ganz interessiert. 
(entschuldigung für mein deutsch, ich bin italiener)

P.S.
Ich werde bis nexte juli in Tübingen bleiben. Ich suche leute die in die Alb fahren. Ich fahre tour aber in richtung tecnisch freeride und anspruchvolle abfahrten (oder ich versuche es).


----------



## Superfriend (22. Oktober 2005)

War jetzt nochmal in der Gegend unterwegs, zusammen mit Beat, der mir so einiges nettes dort gezeigt hat. Start in Bad Urach, Wendepunkt an der Bassgeige und dann über Hohenneuffen und die Höllenlöcher wieder nach Urach zurück. Den Einstieg zum ominösen 60-Serpentinentrail haben wir uns am Buckleter Kapf angeschaut. Sind dann aber doch lieber über die Höllenlöcher abgefahren. Naja, beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.



@Andi: Danke für die sorgfältigen Tipps, da ist ja einiges verwertbares dabei.



@MDE: Der Buckleter Kapf ist ein Aussichtspunkt am Albtrauf (also das ist sozusagen die Flanke der Alb) bei Bad Urach. Genauer gesagt: Nordwestlich von Urach in Richtung Dettingen auf 731 Metern. Wenn Du dann in der Gegend bist: Melde Dich. Bin ja auch Tübinger.


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2005)

leider ist auf der kompas-karte der erwähnte weg gar nicht drauf...   
ich hab ihn rot-blau draufgeklatscht, da wo "herzogstaffel" steht, nur natürlich ohne die 60 serpentinen: 







			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> man kann teile einer kompasskarte hier im forum publizieren, wenn man den link zu www.kompass.at dazu schreibt
> __________________


www.kompass.at

@superfriend: oben am trauf entlang zu den höllenlöchern und von da runter nach urach ist sicher die beste wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (22. Oktober 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @superfriend: oben am trauf entlang zu den höllenlöchern und von da runter nach urach ist sicher die beste wahl.


 
Ja, das denke ich auch. Zu urteilen nach Euren Erzählungen und dem Blick von oben auf den Trail.


----------



## Fetz (31. Oktober 2005)

Sodele,
wir haben am Samstag nochmals die Bikes ins Auto gepackt und sind bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter über Urach - Hohenneuffen zum Buckleter Kapf. Für uns fahrbar waren ca. 75%. Der Rest der Serpentinen war zu spitz und zumeist dazu noch so steil, dass ein Blick nach vorne genügte, sich gegen einen Fahrversuch zu entscheiden. Vielleicht denkt man ab einem bestimmten Alter einfach zu viel nach...
Hat dennoch Spass gemacht. Leider hat es mir nach ca. der Hälfte des Trails bei einem ansehlichen Sturz den hinteren Schaltzug abgerissen.


----------



## Viktortaz (7. November 2005)

Hallo,
Ich bin heute die trail am Buckleter Kapf gefahren. Einfach super!!!!!!!  
Die erste sechs Kurven sind die schwierigsten aber auch die schoensten. Ich bin nicht alle gefahren aber ich werde mich verbesser. Das ist die schoenste und technischste trail die ich bis jetzt in die Alb gefahren bin. 
Allerdings habe ich einen Mann getroffen und er hat mir etwas ueber ein deutsches Gesetzt, das ich nie gehoert habe, gesagt. Nach seiner Meinung sind alle die trail, die enger als zwei Meter sind, in Deutschland fuer mtb gesperrt. Ist es wahr? Ich habe an ihn nicht geglaubt.


----------



## dubbel (7. November 2005)

MDE schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings habe ich einen Mann getroffen und er hat mir etwas ueber ein deutsches Gesetzt, das ich nie gehoert habe, gesagt. Nach seiner Meinung sind alle die trail, die enger als zwei Meter sind, in Deutschland fuer mtb gesperrt.


entweder ohren zuhalten und weglaufen, 
oder fest ins bein beissen.


----------



## uphillking (7. November 2005)

In Baden-Württemberg ist Radfahren nur auf Wegen mit min. 2 Meter Breite erlaubt.
Das weiss zwar kaum einer, ist aber richtig. Leider.
Wenn man also auf einem schmalen Trail einen Wanderer umnietet, auch wenn dieser Schuld sein sollte, kanns problematisch werden.


----------



## Viktortaz (7. November 2005)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> In Baden-Württemberg ist Radfahren nur auf Wegen mit min. 2 Meter Breite erlaubt.
> Das weiss zwar kaum einer, ist aber richtig. Leider.
> Wenn man also auf einem schmalen Trail einen Wanderer umnietet, auch wenn dieser Schuld sein sollte, kanns problematisch werden.



Das heisst, dass das Gesetz wahr ist.
Ich finde es ganz verrueckt, haben die biker in Baden-Wuerttemberg nie protestiert?
Und warum gibt es viele mtb Vereinigungen, die Touren in den Albs trailen un manchmal Rennen (auf "verbotene" Pfaden) organisieren?


----------



## uphillking (7. November 2005)

Schau mal ins Open Trails Forum. Dort gibts jede Menge Infos/Diskussionen. 
Übrigens: eine ähnliche Regelung wie in BW gibts noch in vielen anderen Gebieten/Ländern/Staaten.
Wie gesagt, derartig vorhandene Regelungen sind allgemein wenig bekannt. 
Und dass ist auch gut so. Zumindest was die Fussgänger betrifft ;-)
Ich für meinen Teil klingle immer bei "Kontakt" mit Wanderern/Nordicwalkern, fahre nen großzügigen Bogen um sie und bin betont freundlich. Auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt. Die Typen sind im Recht :-(


----------



## XTR (8. November 2005)

ICh hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, und weiß deshalb nicht ob das schon jemand empfohlen hat. 
Aber einer der besten und unschlagbarsten Trails in der Gegend ist der Nordrandweg. Wenn man in Unterhausen die ehemalige Zahnradbahnstrecke hoch fährt, richtung Schloss Lichtenstein, dann fängt der da oben links an und führt, wie der Name schon sagt, immer am Nordrand der schwäbischen Alb entlang. Super schnelle Trails, hammer Aussicht usw. 
Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt südlich von Reutlingen, aber von Reutlingen ist man schnell da.
Ein Problem ist natürlich die schwäbische "Zweimeterregelung", aber damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, solange man den Wanderern höflich Platz macht...
Ich selber hab zur Zeit dem Ländle aus studientechnischen Gründen den Rücken gekehrt, aber vorher war dieser Weg mein absoluter Favorit!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. November 2005)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem ist natürlich die schwäbische "Zweimeterregelung", aber damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, solange man den Wanderern höflich Platz macht...



wenn man sich allerdings ausgerechnet samstagnachmittags oder sonntags auf diesen Trails bewegt, kann es durchaus Probleme mit den Wanderer-Massen geben, insbesondere auf dem HW1 und ähnlichen Highlights

m.E. sorgt jeder, der zu diesen Zeiten trotzdem dort fährt, für eine Vergiftung des Klimas zwischen den beiden Interessengruppen - von daher würde ich mir einen weniger sorglosen Umgang mit dem Thema wünschen

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (8. November 2005)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich allerdings ausgerechnet samstagnachmittags oder sonntags auf diesen Trails bewegt, kann es durchaus Probleme mit den Wanderer-Massen geben, insbesondere auf dem HW1 und ähnlichen Highlights
> 
> m.E. sorgt jeder, der zu diesen Zeiten trotzdem dort fährt, für eine Vergiftung des Klimas zwischen den beiden Interessengruppen - von daher würde ich mir einen weniger sorglosen Umgang mit dem Thema wünschen
> 
> Thomas


Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber es gibt auch heutzutage noch Biker, denen für eine Biketour lediglich der Samstag Nachmittag oder eben Sonntag bleibt (einmal abgesehen von 'nem Nightride, aber dafür fahr ich nicht nach Urach).


----------



## Andi Neumann (8. November 2005)

Zitat von XTR:


> ICh hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, und weiß deshalb nicht ob das schon jemand empfohlen hat.
> Aber einer der besten und unschlagbarsten Trails in der Gegend ist der Nordrandweg. Wenn man in Unterhausen die ehemalige Zahnradbahnstrecke hoch fährt, richtung Schloss Lichtenstein, dann fängt der da oben links an und führt, wie der Name schon sagt, immer am Nordrand der schwäbischen Alb entlang. Super schnelle Trails, hammer Aussicht usw.



Schau mal # 22

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Hier geht wirklich die Post ab!!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## XTR (8. November 2005)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich allerdings ausgerechnet samstagnachmittags oder sonntags auf diesen Trails bewegt, kann es durchaus Probleme mit den Wanderer-Massen geben, insbesondere auf dem HW1 und ähnlichen Highlights
> 
> m.E. sorgt jeder, der zu diesen Zeiten trotzdem dort fährt, für eine Vergiftung des Klimas zwischen den beiden Interessengruppen - von daher würde ich mir einen weniger sorglosen Umgang mit dem Thema wünschen
> 
> Thomas



Das seh ich auch so, zu diesen Zeiten muss man sich dann halt etwas unspektakulärere oder zumindest unbekanntere Wege aussuchen...


----------



## Mad Maz (11. November 2005)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn mal einer Bock hat: Ich wohne seit einem halben Jahr in Urach und bin immer für eine Tour zu haben.

Ich kenne mich zwar noch nicht überall aus, aber ein paar nette Trails hab ich schon gefunden.  

Als wer Zeit und Lust hat einfach mal melden.


----------



## Fetz (22. Februar 2006)

Wie ist denn momentan die Schneelage rund um Urach? Sind Wasserfall, Hohenneuffen, Buckleter Kapf etc. fahrbar?
Wir würden gerne mal am Wochenende dem Schnee hier entfliehen.


----------



## Andi Neumann (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo Fetz, 
am letzten Wochenende noch jede Menge naßer Altschnee!
Mußten selbst im deutlich tiefer gelegenen Schönbuch, mehrmals die Tour ändern wegen überrachend viel Altschnee und bösen Eisplatten!
Auch im oberen Echaztal (ähnlich Urach) in Nordlagen und im Wald noch jede Menge Schnee. Da die ganze Woche Nachtfrost herrschte, hat sich da wohl nicht allzu viel verbessert!
Für die richtig guten Stellen müssen wir wohl leider noch ein wenig Geduld haben!   

Grüße, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo Andi,
danke für die Infos. 
Ich war gestern in Stuttgart und hab ab dem Aichelberg von der Autobahn aus kein bischen Schnee mehr gesehen. War wohl ein Trugschluss...

Grüsse vom südlichen Rand der Alb
Joachim


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. Februar 2006)

So siehts leider aus  

Ich bin letzten Sonntag an den Bodensee geflüchtet, da waren die Trails zum größten Teil schnee- und eisfrei. 

Bei uns hier auf der Alb liegt immer noch jede Menge Schnee im Wald, an den reinen Südhängen geht es, aber die Nordhänge und Taleinschnitte wo keine Sonne hinkommt machen keinen Spaß.  

Wir werden es aber am Sonntag trotzdem mal irgendwo zwischen Balingen und Reutlingen am Albtrauf versuchen  wenn Du Lust hast mitzufahren melde Dich einfach. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192182&page=7

Grüße
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## Fetz (22. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du Lust hast mitzufahren melde Dich einfach.


Auf das Angebot werde ich gerne mal zurück kommen. Ob es diesen Sonntag schon klappt, weiss ich aber noch nicht (die Familie fordert ihre Rechte)!


----------



## kor90 (9. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand per pm die trails die ihr nehmt mal sagen und fährt morgen jemand


----------



## dertiger (29. Juni 2008)

Zum HW1 (Nordrandweg). Welcher Einstiegspunkt ist da zu empfehlen, bei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwäbische-Alb-Nordrand-Weg, sind die Etappen aufgelistet.
Würde da gerne was fahren, sollte halt fahrbar sein, nichts allzu wildes. Komme aus Stuttgart mit der Bahn, soll ich da nach Reutlingen (Bad Urach) oder besser woanders hin?


----------

